# Does a cat huff?



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat Lovers

I was wondering if anyone could help me with this query. 

My hubby and I were heading to the TT races in the Isle of Man last week and my little Bruce went to stay with my mum. There was no problems with travelling or staying with her because I had purposely took him there several times in advance to make sure that he was familiar with the house and her. 

Mum took Bruce back to us when we came back from our holidays on Saturday, and boy oh boy did he give us the cold shoulder! He turned his back on both of us, and my mum who he had been great friends with all week. I couldnt believe the way he was getting on as usually he is just the most loving little thing ever. I dont believe that it was the travelling or anything like that because he has done it all before and he never had one problem. 

I have to say that I had improved this morning and gave me a few little rubs on the face, but the question is

Does anyone know how long this huffing lasts for, and indeed if it truely is huffing. Help anyone?


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

When we went away shortly after we had got our two kittens, we had a friend come round and cat-sit for us. They were very well behaved for him and they all got along fine. However, when we got home both cats ignored me and my boyfriend for a couple of days, as if they were saying 'you abadoned us...don't think we'll let you off lightly!' It did only last a couple of days, and I would probably think it is them huffing, but they get over it quickly enough!! Just keep saying your sorry!! :lol: They sure do rule our homes don't they!


----------



## MissVicky (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, my cat did this too when we were away on vacation. Specifically, she ignored my mom, who mostly took care of her at the time, and was a lot warmer than usual toward the rest of us. It goes away after a couple of days though, not to worry.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Three of mine are just fine with my absences, but the 4th will hide under the bed for 2 days after my return. Only comes out at night to eat or use the litterbox. Then suddenly, she "forgives" me and all is fine. BRAT!


----------

